# How long does Ephedrine stay in your system?



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

I take 3 Ephedrine tablets every Saturday to play football.

I think they are 10mg, they are the really small (look like an artificial sweetener).

They do a good job but I have applied to do some clinical research and these people do blood and urine tests for drugs.

I have no other illegal drugs in my system.

How long until Ephedrine won't show up? Also, will any steroids show up on these tests?


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

Are they really going to be that worried about Ephidrine?


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Im not really sure, but they say to tell them about the drugs you have taken (even painkillers).

I'd rather tell them about as little as possible without being found out to be a liar haha


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Might show up as amphets on a test!


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i my industry they do random daily drug n alcohol tests and what i have been told is that they dont test for gear but i have heard that someone got done for eph

but people say that if you say took painkillers n that because there in the systems its harder for other stuff to show up????????

when home next wk if i find my past results i will put them on


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

steroids wont show up on a blood test unless they are specifically looking for them (its an expensive seperate test)...and its not illegal to take steroids...so they wont be testing for them unless its a banned substance in a sport...

as for ephedrine...some say they show up as an amphetamine in a urine test...some say it doesnt...but....if you are worried about it showing up...when they ask what other meds you have been on...just tell them you been taking lemsip and beechams cold and flu remedies as these over the counter drugs contain an ephedrine derivative.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

kevo said:


> Might show up as amphets on a test!


x2


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

They sound like 30mg to me.

Right, the only thing that will show up if it's in your system is what they are testing for!!!!

So unless you tell us what they are testing for we can't tell what might or might not show up.

Eph can show a positive on a test for ampheatamines but the test has to be extrememly sensetive to do this, IE: olympic standards test procedures.

Eph hcl and sulphate have a short half life of around 4hrs.


----------

